# The "If Plane A married Plane B, what would their offspring look like?" thread...



## buffnut453 (Mar 9, 2012)

This came up as a piece of whimsy in another thread and it seemed like a good idea. 

Here's my opening gambit:

If a TBM married an F4U, would their kids look like this?








I'm sure you imaginative types out there can do better than this....so over to you!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like an after 8 beer kinda thread.

Geo


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well if you were an F4U it would probably take 8 beers before you'd look at a TBM...?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 9, 2012)

The Firebrand was called 'Blackburns Baby Battleship'.....hate to have been on the receiving end of the full grown offspring !!!!.

Haven't had 8 beers yet... but I'm on the way. Was wondering if this is applicable to same s*x 'planes and not interwhateveryoucallit between a prop and jet jobbie 

Will have a think


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 9, 2012)

No reason why this should apply to "straight" marriages too. After all, we know where baby Ansons come from:


----------



## Geedee (Mar 9, 2012)

Now we're talking....aircraft p*rn !  

I'm off for a cold oil change


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cold shower for an Anson? Guess you're easily pleased, Gary!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 9, 2012)

A Liberator and a Halifax would have a Mitchell


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 9, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> A Liberator and a Halifax would have a Mitchell



Until it grew up and became a chip off the old blocks ! a lanc!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, here's another for all y'all:

What if a Sunderland...






Married an F-100 Super Sabre...






Would their kids be Saunders Roe SRA.1s?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 10, 2012)

buffnut453 said:


> No reason why this should apply to "straight" marriages too. After all, we know where baby Ansons come from:


there were 2 similar crashes one in Australia on I believe in Dauphin Manitoba the one in Canada was a night landing


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2012)

And at least another two in the UK.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 10, 2012)

Airframes said:


> And at least another two in the UK.



This sounds like coat hangers in my closet. They are always trying to mate too and produce lots of paper clips. Or maybe its the other way around. 

Anyway this aircraft mating binge has gotten way out of hand: I offer the following evidence!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 10, 2012)

What if a P-38 Lightning engaged in unprotected sex with a P-51? The answer is probably too obvious: An F-81.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 10, 2012)

How about if an F6F seduced a B-26... Its offspring might look like:


----------

